# Halloween costumes



## lfung5

Maybe this is a better place to post halloween costumes! LOL, for those of you who caught my dizzy mistake last night!:doh: Here are a couple costumes I got for out hallowen playdate. I am still ironing out who gets to wear what costume. Here is freddie modeling the lawyer and cop ensemble. For those of you trying to figure out size. The extra small is too short, but the small seems to fit nicely for a moderate sized havanese. The lawyer outfit is a petite and the cop one is small and has lots of extra room!


----------



## Missy

OMG Linda, the freddie little havacop is adorable. How long did you get the hat to stay on?


----------



## Thumper

That is SOOO cute! VERY creative!! 

Kara


----------



## Amy R.

Linda, sooo cute. That made my day.


----------



## Cheryl

Great pictures! I do not think my pups would be so cooperative with a costume.


----------



## marjrc

I esp. love the policeman's costume!! How adorable! 

Sigh....... I guess you all are going to influence me into getting something for my boys now, aren't you? Hmmmmm..... I won't start talking about it now or I'll risk being called the 'crazy dog lady' (ala Kara lol) again! Sheesh.


----------



## Havtahava

I thought that second outfit was a smoke jacket.

I still love the police costume, even if it _is _September. (Most people won't get that last part. LOL)


----------



## lfung5

I hope you all take the time to post your pictures. I think it's so funny to see our hav all decked out! 

Freddie will not move much if he is wearing clothes. He just stands there and refuses to budge. I guess he doesn't know what to make of it. He stood there for a long while, just staring at me. Hope I am not the only fool to post crazy halloween cotumes!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I wouldn't mess with Freddie in the havacop ensemble. He looks like he means business! :biggrin1: He is so cute! Cheryl, I don't think Maddie would be too agreeable either. I can predict a RLH as soon as I got it on her. And she'd never wear those adorable coveralls like Gucci has. She's too much of a tomboy. Oh well, I can enjoy all the other Hav's outfits!


----------



## lfung5

You guys are just so funny! Scudder has too much hair to fit in the lawyer costume, so he may have to be the havacop by default! 

Maybe this could also be a thread for Hav's in clothing! I would love to see more of Gucci and the others...BIG HINT!


----------



## Laurief

I will try to post pics, but dont have their costumes yet. I cant wait for our Halloween party!


----------



## radar_jones

I think he needs a billy club in his mouth for some discipline....very cute pic...that'll be October's Photo Challenge for sure.

Derek


----------



## lfung5

2 of my costumes are too small. so hopefully they won't be wearing them long! Can't wait to see your pictures Laurie!


----------



## casperkeep

I just got Jillee a jail bird outfit. It is too cute. Her hat says Bad Dog on it. I thought that it was appropriate since she is a puppy and we all know how puppies can be at times. I will take a picture of her in it.


----------



## lfung5

Oh, I would love to see her picture! Bella got the same one!


----------



## dschles

*Casual Canine Brand*

Has anyone bought any of the Halloween costumes by Casual Canine? I am trying to pick between the small and medium sizes...


----------



## Amy R.

I bought Biscuit a Bee costume for Halloween on ebay yesterday. Everytime I look at the picture of the costume it makes me laugh out loud. I showed my sister, who was visiting, and she laughed until she cried. I hope my poor Biskey won't feel too humiliated. I just really love bees, almost as much as Havanese!


----------



## mckennasedona

I posted the question of temporary hair color for Halloween on the Havanese versus Havana Silk thread because, well, the subject of bleach came up and......anyway, thought it more appropriate here. 

I'm thinking of dying my girls coats for Halloween since McKenna is creamy white and Sedona is a creamy tan color. I was wondering about the safety of the temporary colors you can buy at Halloween stores. 

Jan suggested Kool-Aid. That's a great idea but Kara mentioned that it might take some time to get rid of. Not that I'd mind a pink Hav for awhile but Hubby might have an issue with it. I wonder if it's sticky since it contains sugar. Jan also mentioned some Chris Christiansen rinse out colors that might work.

Anyone else have any suggestions?

Susan


----------



## Thumper

I did a quick search and found this:

http://mjmcompany.com/petsilk-colors.htm

You'll have to let me know if you order, and what color!!  ..

DRATS.....nevermind. I looked and saw they were discontinued. Cripes. Oh, well.....maybe you will find another similar company. I think they make dyes for birds?

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Petege came today!! Got the costumes. Lily's fits fine, but the other two are a bit big, so I am going to have to take them to "a tailor" - yijkes


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, Laurie, the tailor should get a good laugh out of that one! ound:


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> Petege came today!! Got the costumes. Lily's fits fine, but the other two are a bit big, so I am going to have to take them to "a tailor" - yijkes


My gosh! A tailor? Don't you know anyone near you that can sew? The lil' old lady next door?  I guess a tailor could do it, depending what they have to do, I'm guessing maybe $10 each?

I guess that's not too bad. How big is it?

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

Alright Laurie, I am about to order this week. What size did you get for Logan and what size do you think would have worked better. Also, I am thinking of the Skunk. I just want to be sure that we don't duplicate. Although, I am sure matching skunks would be cute. I was thinking of the medium for Brady, but should I go small. Decisions on pet clothing are so hard!


----------



## Laurief

Kara, my father in law was a tailor, but he is 84 years old and I am not sure I want him working with needles. I may just have to pin them or something!!
Karen, I got the skunk for Logan and I ordered a large. It is pretty big around his belly, and a little (but not too much) long. On that costume, I bet Brady would do ok with the medium. I think that two skunks would be cute!! 
I got Lily the princess costume & it fits her good, but she is chubby. Lexi got the Angel costume & it is huge on her. I got Large for them all, and I wish I had gotten the medium. Since the skunk has the velcro straps underneath, I am SURE the medium would be fine for Brady. 
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom

Thanks Laurie. I was thinking Medium. I think I may stick with the skunk if you don't mind. Is it cute? Brady needs to dress up for the playdate and I also promised the neighbors kids they could take him out with them for a while on Halloween. They are his best friends. They were so upset because we were away last year on Halloween and Brady wasn't around to get dressed up with them. This year, I promised.


----------



## Laurief

Yes, it is really cute, the only odd thing is that the tail hangs down and because the Havs tail is up, the skunk tail hangs to the side a little. I have no problem at all with you getting it, I think it would be adorable to have two skunks. And since so far I am expecting 14 Havs, there may be more than two!


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
Can we have a preview of the costumes once they get altered?

Karen,
The small was a little big on fred, so the medium should be all you need.


----------



## Laurief

I dont know - I was thinking that I should save the pics in case Marj does a Halloween theme for the photo challenge next month!!! I will have to think on it. But I can say that it might not even be possible cause I wont get to the alterationsd for a while - I procrastinate a lot when it comes to things I dont like - so they might not be done for a while. But knowing me, I will break down and post pics earlier!! I am a sucker for cute pups in costumes.


----------



## lfung5

Once you try the costume on and it fits, it's all over. You will want to take pictures and next thing you know, they will be posted on the forum!


----------



## marjrc

Don't worry about the Oct. challenge, Laurie. I think there would be this Halloween costume/pic thread no matter what, so my challenge will be different. This thread is perfect for posting Halloween pics so go right ahead. We can't wait!!


----------



## Laurief

Yea, well , like I said - when I finally pick up the needle & thread, - it might take me till Xmas!!
But I will try!


----------



## Laurief

Kara, I was thinking about you today!! I finally worked on the Halloween costumes and got them to fit - but very rough looking!! Thankfully all the work I did is on the underbelly so hopefully wont be too obvious! I will try to take pics soon and post or maybe wait till next month.


----------



## Thumper

WOW! That was quick!  You must have more talent than you are admitting here, ehh? What do you mean "rough looking"? I still screw things up, so it happens to the best of us. How did you fix it?

I can't wait to see pictures. I need to get moving on the costume. I have an idea, I just need to map out a plan, and go shopping.

Kara


----------



## Paige

Laurief said:


> Kara, I was thinking about you today!! I finally worked on the Halloween costumes and got them to fit - but very rough looking!! Thankfully all the work I did is on the underbelly so hopefully wont be too obvious! I will try to take pics soon and post or maybe wait till next month.


Wow, Laurie that was quick, I went out this weekend and bought needles, thread, measuring tape. But that is as far as I have gotten.

I'll just send my your way.


----------



## Laurief

The only changes I needed to make were the straps around the neck and belly, which were way too long. So on Logans I added more velcro strips, farther around his belly, and sewed under the other side, that would have hung over. Lexi's was a little tougher as her neck and belly both have a silver trim around them, so I just folded the staps under and over, so that the velcro is still showing, but shortened the lengh of each strap (hope that makes sense) It looks crappy under , on the belly, but if you are looking here, too bad!!


----------



## Thumper

That sounds like a good/smart fix! I would've done something like that too, why cut the fabric, when you can just adjust the straps?  Makes perfect sense to me. The velcro is easy to work with, I think.

YaY for Laurie!! :whoo: 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Thanks - its not perfect, but will do for the 20 minutes MAX that they will allow me to have them on!!

You are not going to believe this!! I just checked the snowflake, sweater - they were not kidding when they said the collar was removable - it just SNAPS on!!! How easy is that!!


----------



## Thumper

Yep! You'll be lucky to get 20 minutes out of them without some sort of bribery (most likey super rare treats! haha)

Cool on the sweater! I had forgotten to go up there and check it  Nice to know. I can always use the fur to make a barette. Actually, I think I read somewhere that you can spray hairspray on it and it won't shed..but I think the sweater is cute enough without it. 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Me too especially for a boy!!


----------



## Missy

PICTURES PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Here is a preview of Brady in his Lobster costume. He was not much of a fan, but DH and I had a good laugh.


----------



## lfung5

Hahaha! Great picture!


----------



## ama0722

Karen,
That is so adorable! I tried a Lobster costume on my maltese cause she is long and skinny but she hated. She LOVES to dress up but lets just say we are not trick or treating in a lobster costume this year!

Last year, I found a cow costume for Dora but they didn't have it in her size. I am still on the lookout for 2 new costumes though!

Amanda

Here is Belle's Lobster costume http://belledora.blogspot.com/2007/09/its-almost-that-time-of-year.html


----------



## marjrc

Brady doesn't look none too happy about that costume, but Bella?? Omg, she's horrified!! I'll bet she was too depressed to see you after putting that thing on. Poor Bella.


----------



## Missy

Brady the rock lobster!!! how cute-- I can't imagine that sweet little boy looking like he was going to attack a german shepherd... what a good boy.


----------



## Laurief

Brady and Belle - you look so cute in those costumes!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Belle looks just about as happy as Brady did in that costume. I think it is the head part that really upsets him. He actually ran and hid under the desk when I put it on him


----------



## Amy R.

Karen, that is a brilliant costume, hilarious. Brady looks so cute, if completely baffled.

Today I tried on Biscuit's bee costume for Halloween. We were on the floor laughing. I also put on the coveralls similar to the ones Kara got Gucci. In both cases, Biscuit was frozen and just would not move. He had the most humiliated look on his face. It was hilarious and pathetic all at once. I hope he loosens up in time for the Big Day!


----------



## Suuske747

I 'm not sure about the haircolouring though.....
I've also been thinking about giving Sierra purple strands for Carnaval (We don't do Halloween here, it's just a commercial thing) But then I remembered my experiences with temp-haircolouring, even just gel-colours during Carnaval. My original hair colour is blonde, and no matter what I used, my hair would soak up everything...I would walk around green and blue for weeks.......Sierra's fur being sable/white.....
I would have to be extremely sure off it getting of easily....
So I might actually only use some glitter hairspray on some strands....as that is a easy wash of....
Carnaval is in February here, so no piccies yet from me.....but I might just come up with something funny last minute, as the international school where I teach, does have a Halloweenparty each year.....so inspire me


----------



## anneks

I really need to figure out where Karen lives so I can come steal Brady. He has the cutest face ever! Mirabel hates having things put on her head. I bought a costume that had a part that went over her head and she just sat there. She hunkers down and won't move until whatever I put on her head comes off.


----------



## Brady's mom

Thanks Anne. I think he has a precious face, but I am a little biased. I am glad he isn't the only one who gets upset with things on his head. He wore a coat last winter, but other than that, he is not used to clothes. Amy, I can only imagine Buscuit in the overalls. I will need to see a picture of that one!


----------



## Laurief

And you should meet himi person -what a great dog!!!

Logan does the same thing with his costume, his costume has a thing that goes over his head, and when i put it on him, he just stands there as if he were frozen in time!! It is sooo funny - then he looks up at you as if to say "can I move in this?? Please take it off!!"


----------



## anneks

Laurief said:


> he just stands there as if he were frozen in time!! It is sooo funny - then he looks up at you as if to say "can I move in this?? Please take it off!!"


That is exactly it! I can touch her and try to get her to move and she just stays "frozen" ound:


----------



## Laurief

Since Marj has promised me that this will not be the October challenge - I finally took pics of my guys in their costumes. I was unable to get them all on at the same time, and them keeping them on - as DH is watching football, so they are individual.
Lily is our Princess - which is what she really is in our house!!
Lexi is our Angel = Exactly what she is!!!
And Logan is our little Stinker - he is such a stinker!!!!


----------



## mintchip

Adorable!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5

Thanks for posting all the cute costumes! They make me laugh so hard!


----------



## irnfit

The costumes are so cute. Brady the Lobster, and Laurie...your three are precious. I happened to be near Mandee's so I went in. I found a Bumble Bee and Cheerleader costumes. They also come with little headbands. I wish they would have just stood there so I could have snapped a pic. 
But, nooooooo! They took off on a RLH trying to tear each others headbands off.

I'll have to try and get them when they're tired. :frusty:


----------



## Janet Zee

I can't wait, this is going to be one fun Halloween Playdate.

Laurie your 3 look tooo tooo adorable.

Bacci's costume hasn't arrived yet, but I promise to take pics of him when it does come, and post them if I can figure it out.

All the babies are just so cute all dressed up, LOL.


----------



## Havtahava

ama0722 said:


> Here is Belle's Lobster costume http://belledora.blogspot.com/2007/09/its-almost-that-time-of-year.html


Oh my gosh, Amanda. I totally cackled out loud at that photo! I think it is an adorable costume, but it is pretty stinkin' obvious that Bella doesn't feel the same way.


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, I love the pictures of your crew!

My costumes are all in the motorhome and I have to still see which ones fit which dog. I haven't used any in two years.

Suuske, that's a great idea to use the glitter hairspray instead!


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
They look great! I can't wait to see them in person again!!


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I love those pictures! The look on Logan the little Stinker made me laugh out loud, though!


----------



## Amy R.

Laurie, those pictures are just so cute and funny!


----------



## Paige

Brady looks so adorable in his lobster suit, that color looks good on him 

Laurie your three are adorable.


----------



## Missy

Laurie, the three L's as I like to call them are perfect-- - you can just tell that they are very comfortable in their Roles.... I may have to convince DH that we need to dress them up-- I mean if I got him to go for the pet communicator how hard could a halloween costume be.... I will have to dress Jasper up as a Cat!!!LOL


----------



## marjrc

Missy said:


> I may have to convince DH that we need to dress them up-- I mean if I got him to go for the pet communicator how hard could a halloween costume be.... I will have to dress Jasper up as a Cat!!!LOL


LMBO!!! That is funny, Michele!! AND true.

Laurie, the "L clan" looks ADORABLE! Oh, you are so brave to have done all that by yourself, take pics and then share them with all of us. I also LOL looking at Logan's pic. The poor guy........ lol ound:

I can't make Halloween costumes the Oct. challenge cuz it's too easy!! Not enough of a challenge I don't think! lol

Well, I bit the bullet and bought a costume on Friday at WalMart. It's a Spiderman costume, but I'm not sure who it will fit best as I haven't tried it on the boys yet. They only had one other, a pirate, for male dogs and I didn't like that one, so will have to either order online or look somewhere else for a second costume. Nope, I haven't shown it to hubby yet. :crazy: ound: ound:


----------



## mckennasedona

Since we might be going to the Capitol Hav Club's October get-together, I suppose I really need to think about costumes for the parade. This thread has some adorable photos of costumes. Time to get creative and figure out something that would match my girls' personalities. I've given up on the hair color idea since I don't want pink or purple Havs for several weeks. I like the idea of the glitter gel though.

I didn't know WalMart sold dog costumes. I wonder if Party America does. 

Hmmm.

Susan


----------



## CinnCinn

_Oh Logan, did you want to be the angel costume?_Laurie - I love his face in that picture. Truly looks like a child in protest.

I had to order new costumes for the boys. Their Darth Vadar & Yoda were WAY TO big! As soon as they arrive I'll get pictures.


----------



## Laurief

It really is funny cause he is one that will not move at all when you put that on him. he just stands there looking pathetic. But.. He could never be the angel - cause he REALLY is a little stinker!! I thought very long and hard & got costumes that fit their personalities perfectly. That is why this was so fun for me. I cant wait to see everyone at the playdate in their costumes!!


----------



## lfung5

The Havanese halloween party is approaching fast. We are still working out the details, but here's another costume option for one of the boys!

Modeling the business attire is Frederick the 3rd.


----------



## Laurief

I think that Frederick looks like the perfect gentleman!!


----------



## Leslie

ound: ound: Oh my goodness!!! Thanks for the laughs! You guys are the best! ound: ound:


----------



## Janet Zee

I think Master Frederick III, looks simply adorable.


----------



## lfung5

Looks like a lot of you are slacking on the halloween costumes! I was sure at least Gucci would come up with something creative!


----------



## CapotesMom

I got this costume for capote, but he's too big for it. Sooo before I returned it I put it on Sinatra. The picture made it all worth the effort..lol..










I brought it back. Now I'm struggling between Capote as an Astronaut, or Capote as a Police pup. Both were cute. They also had a 'wiener' dog costume. aka: a big hot dog.


----------



## Paige

:frusty: I have given up on the boys having costumes this year. I found small in the ones that I have bought them at Target and brought them home. The small was way to big too. :frusty: 

So if anyone wants to buy a Superman, Batman, Spiderman medium size costume, I know where you could get them for cheap.

I'll try again next year.


----------



## Laurief

I am sorry you are having such a hard time with these costumes Paige. how frustrating. Just tell everyone they are dressing up like bichons!!


----------



## Paige

Laurief said:


> I am sorry you are having such a hard time with these costumes Paige. how frustrating. Just tell everyone they are dressing up like bichons!!


Or how about they are dressing up as Havanese Silk Dogsound: ound:


----------



## Thumper

reece said:


> Or how about they are dressing up as Havanese Silk Dogsound: ound:


ound: ound: ound: ound: 
That has to be one of the FUNNIEST things I've heard yet! hhahaha.

I have YET to start on a costume, maybe Gucci will be an HSD. haha. Don't give up yet!! Is there any way to cut them and use HALF the costume?

Kara


----------



## Laurief

ound: VERY FUNNY!!!!ound: ound:


----------



## Thumper

Greg should be here any SECOND telling us he is dressing his dogs up as "Havanese" hehehe.ound: 



What an easy halloween for everyone!

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Two more costume sites - tailoredtail.com and buycostumes.com

You are all very funny. How about getting a mophead. They can go as corded Havs.


----------



## Paige

You know I should of thought about it eairler, I could of saved my money and just bought new toys. What costume could be eaiser.ound: ound: They won't even know they have them on.ound:


----------



## marjrc

That's hysterical!!!!! LMBO

Love the business suit - so dashing!! 

I'm sure you'll find something for Capote. He's such a cutie! 

Here are some pics of "Spider Sammy". He did not complain one bit about having it on which was great! I got it on him and off he went to play as if nothing was different. lol 

He was called to investigate a disturbance in the neighborhood. Upon questioning the feline, Shadow, and the canine, Ricky, it was found that they were just having a "good ol' time" so no arrests were made. Phew!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Spidey Dog, Spidey Dog - doing whatever a Spidy dog does!! - very cute


----------



## dboudreau

"My spider sense is tingling" Very cute costumes. Here are two of my boys last year.


----------



## lfung5

I'm so happy to see you guys posting costumes. i love them all!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I *love* all the costume pictures! Sammy makes a handsome "Spidey". The cat in the costume is priceless and Sam is quite distinguished! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Quincy wants to go to Kara's and cook for Gucci.......homecooked 'ya know!


----------



## Amy R.

Wonderful photos from all of you. Thanks for making me smile so early in the morning!!


----------



## Julie

Marj,
Sammy as spiderman is funny!ound:He looks so thin!
Debbie,
Those are cute costumes on Sam and your kitty.:becky:

All of these costumes are just adorable!I saw a pirate costume and a pumpkin at Walmart yesterday.Funny thing is---a lady said Oh,I just love dressing up my dog....my husband says--oh,yea?She says,oh-yes--he just loves it.I have a boston terrier.The pumpkin is adorable on.I had it last year.This whole time,I'm looking at the way it is made(Kara syndrome I guess-:beckyand she says what kind of dog do you have?My husband looks at me,and I say--oh,I have a havanese.She had the deer in the headlight look,and nods and says "oh"...then quickly darts into the next aisle.She had the dumbest look on her face----I knew she had no idea what the heck I was talking about---but rather then hang around to ask---she bolted:bolt:It was funny!ound:


----------



## Thumper

Ahhhh...

OHHHH...Quincy is CERTAINLY WELCOME HERE. Anytime!!!!!!!! I *can't* promise I'd give him back, though. I have a total crush on Quincy! LOL, Can't you tell by all the Calendar nominations for him! :whoo:

All of the costumes are SOOO cute, man...the pressure is ON!

Kara


----------



## CinnCinn

Superhav & The Hav King are ready for trick or treaters!

Being King is a full time job. It's exhausting.


----------



## lfung5

These costumes are too much! So darn funny!


----------



## Lina

OMG Cindy! That King costume is cracking me up! He does look like a king looking from high above and giving orders! :laugh:


----------



## Thumper

TOOOO CUTE!

I got an email this morning, LOL...and it was titled "Why dogs bite humans"...so I open it up, thinking it would be informative, NO...it had a bunch of pictures of DOGS in COSTUMES, and many of them have been posted or bought by US! LOLound: 

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

You are all killing me with these awesome costumes! What great looking pups!!


----------



## Julie

Those are cute costumes!I love the king!


----------



## susaneckert

I am on a hunt for another star wars costume for Yoda since he was Yoda met Yoda last year I will look for another one for this year


----------



## Laurief

I LOVE the King one!! Oh my gosh, had I seem that where I shopped, I would have gotten that!!


----------



## Julie

Laurief said:


> I LOVE the King one!! Oh my gosh, had I seem that where I shopped, I would have gotten that!!


Me too!I love it!eace:


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, your poor, poor kitty.  What a sight! lol Sam looks quite the gentleman as usual. Cute!

Cindy, I LOVE the king outfit!! It would look amazing on Ricky! Very nice.

Quincy is a hoot and offering to cook for Gucci girl is the perfect excuse for Kara to snatch him and keep him! Girl, what on Earth are you doing letting Quince anywhere near that woman??? Don't you know it's ME who should get a visit from him so he can stay here?! After all, wouldn't you love to offer your dog a good, French education?  Oui, oui !


----------



## dboudreau

I had to go to Walmart today to get kitty litter and of course had to pass by the Dog Halloween costumes. I couldn't resist. They didn't have the "Spidey" costume in Sam's size, but they did have "Power Rangers". I got it home took it out of the packaging and left it hanging over the kitchen table. Next thing I noticed here comes Sam with the costume in his mouth proud as can be. I asked him if he wanted to try it on, and he wagged his tail. He held up each paw as a put them in the suit. He loves to wear clothes. Unlike the cat. LOL


----------



## lfung5

Sam looks mighty sexy in that tight costume!


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> Debbie, your poor, poor kitty.  What a sight! lol Sam looks quite the gentleman as usual. Cute!
> 
> Cindy, I LOVE the king outfit!! It would look amazing on Ricky! Very nice.
> 
> Quincy is a hoot and offering to cook for Gucci girl is the perfect excuse for Kara to snatch him and keep him! Girl, what on Earth are you doing letting Quince anywhere near that woman??? Don't you know it's ME who should get a visit from him so he can stay here?! After all, wouldn't you love to offer your dog a good, French education?  Oui, oui !


Marj,
Now see--Quincy could use some education--possibly French...but it is hard to tell a young man that sex education isn't important too!:wink:Quincy has alittle more then "cooking" on his mind......I think he could learn some fine french cuisine cooking your way......oh--goodness!Decisions!:decision:ound:


----------



## Julie

dboudreau said:


> I had to go to Walmart today to get kitty litter and of course had to pass by the Dog Halloween costumes. I couldn't resist. They didn't have the "Spidey" costume in Sam's size, but they did have "Power Rangers". I got it home took it out of the packaging and left it hanging over the kitchen table. Next thing I noticed here comes Sam with the costume in his mouth proud as can be. I asked him if he wanted to try it on, and he wagged his tail. He held up each paw as a put them in the suit. He loves to wear clothes. Unlike the cat. LOL


Sam looks really cute as a power ranger!I love how he likes to try things on etc!How cool! I am surprised he would like it so much.....cute!:becky:


----------



## susaneckert

Aw how cute in power ranger which yoda like to wear clothes LOL


----------



## marjrc

Sam looks GREAT, Debbie!! What a hoot. lol I saw that costume at WM too, but it was too big in size for my boys. 

See? Like my Sammy, Sam also looks pretty skinny in that thing. All the hair gets squeezed into the costume and next thing you know, you've got a tiny Hav! LOL 

Julie, I understand. sigh........ such primal instincts must be respected and come first. (so to speak.....  ) lol


----------



## irnfit

Debbie, I love the one of Sam looking over his shoulder. That is too cute.


----------



## Sissygirl

A friend sent me this in an email this morning - these are not her dogs. There was a whole email full of dogs in costumes. If you want any ideas - PM me and I will forward you the email.


----------



## mintchip

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ound:


----------



## Leslie

Marie~ My DH's aunt is a sheltie shower/breeder. She had sent that pic to me months ago but, I'd forgotten about it until you posted it today. Thanks! Aren't they so cute?!!!


----------



## Julie

Oh my goodness!They are SO CUTE.......:becky:
That just made my day!:dance:

Are those shelties or rough collies?They look kinda big?But oh my gosh--I just love that!Vinnie would have no part of that!Darn it!


----------



## Sunnygirl

I can't wait to post my picture of Nico and Desi in costume. They're going to the breeder's annual puppy picnic this weekend and there is a costume parade. (I'm hopeful it won't be all Havana Silk Dogs masquerading as Havanese, because I want to see costumes) My daughter insisted on making them costumes instead of buying them. It's costing me more in the fabric she needs than a store-bought costume would have been, but you can't argue with a teenager. Anyway, she finished sewing part of Nico's costume last night and I guess she'll start on Desi's tonight. They're going to be an angel and a devil. We were going back and forth as to which would be which until we realized that Desi was willing to wear the devil horns and Nico batted them off immediately. Poor Nico doesn't realize that he'll be sporting wings and a halo. 

For actual Halloween trick or treating, Nico is going to be Toto (my 7 year old is Dorothy). I told her he can't go to more than a couple houses on our street and she was devastated.


----------



## Missy

Cindy, super hav and the hav king are so stinkin cute it hurts. the king looks just so tolerant. "all right mom, have you had your kicks?"


----------



## ama0722

It isn't ridiculous that I dress my dog up, It is ridiculous at how many costumes I looked at and purchased before picking the perfect one!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs

She looks so adorable just like a princess:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

Well, you picked a good one. It looks great on her!


----------



## susaneckert

OHHHHH Its preeeefect costume Snow White you cant go wrong. Maybe its cause I colllet them LOL


----------



## Lina

Dora looks too cute as Snow White!


----------



## Brady's mom

Dora is such a pretty girl. That is the perfect costume for her!


----------



## Paige

Dora looks fabulous in her snow white costume


----------



## dschles

Dora wears it well -- love that princess smile!


----------



## maryam187

Dora Snow White looks amazing! Love the apple too, hehe.


----------



## Leslie

Dora is too cute for words!!!


----------



## Julie

Amanda,
That is so cute on Dora!She is a very cute girl!:hug:
Tell Dora---DON'T EAT THAT APPLE!That wicked old woman is trying to trick her!ound:

(hope I have the right fairy tale)ound:


----------



## Sissygirl

Dora is just soooo cute!

She looks happy, too!


----------



## good buddy

oh the Snow White is perfect for Dora! She is such a pretty thing and looks so sweet and innocent.


----------



## irnfit

That picture is precious. Dora looks like she's laughing. Love the apple.


----------



## ama0722

Thanks everyone. She is the sweetest thing ever. My husband has been really sick with the flu (to think I just opted to not get the flu shot at work on Monday!) and she has been his caretaker! Such a sweet girl!

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut

Dora is a doll! Love her costume!


----------



## good buddy

OMG Brady is adorable as the lobster! I love Spiderman and the Power Ranger!! I think superhero costumes are so appropriate! That cop outfit is great too! These are all so cute!! LOL at Logan... he looks so sad.

I bought Rufus a dinosaur costume but it wasn't fitting him well, so we've been looking around for awhile. Are Hav's are hard to fit? We had a hard time finding just the right one! We finally found just the right thing! I think he must like it...he wore it around the block today for our walk!


----------



## lfung5

Rufus looks great! What a cutie.


----------



## Lina

I love Rufus in the skeleton costume! How cute is that?


----------



## ama0722

They are hard to fit! A lot of the smalls are made for really little dogs. Then I get a medium/large and it is huge on her or not long enough.

Rufus is getting so big and adorable!!! You must post more photos!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Julie

Rufus is just skin and bones!ound:
How cute Trish!He is really growing and filling out nicely.Cute guy!:hug:


----------



## dboudreau

Ananda, Dora makes a Beautiful Snow White, Is Belle dressing up too?

Christy, Rufus looks great, love the skeleton.


----------



## dschles

Scout as the phenom who has accompanied me through most of my years as a parent (my oldest son is 12, and I remember he had friends in nursery school who were being read the Harry Potter books as bedtime stories). It took my kids a while to jump on the Harry Potter bandwagon, but we did make it to the last two midnight book releases. I listened to most of the Harry Potter books on tape (my form of reading because it allows me to multitask), and I must say that JK Rowling is an amazing author.


----------



## Lina

How adorable! I love Scout dressed up as Harry Potter! All he needs now is a lightning shaped scar.


----------



## maryam187

OMG! Scout looks SO HUMAN!!! Great pics everyone!


----------



## susaneckert

HOw cute I just love the costumes I should try to get yoda to wear his again today and try to get a good picture of him in it I have to fine one for leah LOLI wonder if I can make some buns for her ears ound: ound:


----------



## ama0722

My husband is a huge HP fan as well- he hasn't missed a midnight opening yet and I have only jumped on the movie bandwagon. Lately, I have been dragging him to the computer to show him puppies so this was a good one and he laughed. He looked at me and said "wow... not a puppy for sale!"

Amanda


----------



## Missy

I agree- scout looks like a little human- a little peobody "start the wayback machine sherman" it must be those magical hogwarts glasses and cape...


----------



## Julie

That is an adorable picture of Scout!I'm not into the Harry Potter thing,so to me he is a cute guy in glasses...but it's neat!(Even if I don't get the HP thing):laugh:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I wish my gang would at least tolerate ANY form of clothing or hats just at least to get a picture. THey will not cooperate for anything.

I had a friend who brought back 3 tiny sombreros from Mexico for me because i thought that would make the cutest picture. Its a perfect size for their heads. But noooooooooo!! Wont even let me get it near them .


----------



## Doggie Nut

Rufus and Scout are cute as cute can be! They deserve some candy!


----------



## Amy R.

Here is Biscuit in his bee costume. He has decided it's okay to move in it, so we're all ready to trick or treat  In a way he looks more like a Bar Mitzvah boy than a bee, with the hat on, lol ! ound:


----------



## Leslie

Amy~ LOL! I love Biscuit as a bee! He's just adorable!


----------



## Lina

Biscuit does look like he's going to a bar mitzvah! LOL. Does he even like to have the hat on at all? I love the costume, it's so cute!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh thanks, Leslie. This is entirely too much fun, right? If you told me last year this time that I (who never owned a dog) would not only have one, but be dressing him up for Halloween as a BEE, I'd have thought you were out of your mind! ound: What is Tori going as?


----------



## Amy R.

Hi Lina, It's all too true, must a be a Bar Mitzvah with a Halloween theme ( I'm Jewish, so can make these jokes, no offense intended!  ) The hat actually doesn't fit his head shape, he is baffled by it, and it just keeps slipping down into a very stylish looking hoodie. 
 Hey girl, you're up late!


----------



## Lina

Amy, I'm usually up late... I don't normally go to bed before 1am. However, tonight I am up even later as I am really really sick with some sort of head cold and I have a splitting headache. I woke myself up coughing about ten times last night so it's really hard for me to fall asleep. Ugh.

At least Kubrick is trying to make me feel better. I've noticed that he is hanging out around me more than he usually does and he will actually twist his body around mine when I'm sitting on the couch. This is something he never usually does, so I think he's trying to give me some comfort.


----------



## Amy R.

Oh gosh, Lina, that sounds awful. I'm so sorry! There's a lot of early flu stuff going around like crazy here on the West Coast, actually since August. It seems like a very early flu season. Hope you feel better soon! I've found that the best thing is to order in some Chinese hot and sour soup. All that vinegar seems to do the trick. I'm glad Kubrick is acting like a good hot-water bottle to snuggle up to. Take care!


----------



## lfung5

Biscuit looks great in the bee costume. I wanted to get that for fred, before I came up with a theme.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my, I think that so far Buiscut in the bee costume is my favorite so far!!!! That is just so cute. Lina, get better, you got a big weekend coming up!!


----------



## Thumper

AMY!!

BEEEE-scuit is SOO cute! Gosh, I love his longer fur look! Adorable!  And you made it sound like a plain ole' bee costume, LOL ...It's super BEE! ound: 

Hopefully, I'll have Gucci's finished in a week  OR...atleast by Halloween! haha.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

Hehe. I just love Biscuit! He looks so cute. Amy, I know what you are saying. My friends think I am insane when I start talking about Halloween costumes and playdates for Brady. But, the neighborhood kids are so excited to see him in his costume and even want to know if they can take him out with them trick or treating. Nevermind that Brady won't move in the costume!


----------



## Amy R.

Yes, this is just so crazy and fun, Karen. Oh gosh, Brady will look so cute I bet, and the kids will get such a boot out of him. Is he still going as a lobster? Yes, the not moving is a problem. And hilarious. They move like they are afraid they will break, lol. And as I said to my husband, this dog thing is way cheaper than therapy, unless, perhaps, you are *Kara*, LOL! Kara, you don't mind my leetle joke, do ya??

Kara- girl, you are so funny, you always make me laugh. BEEE-iscuit?? That is a riot!ound:

Oh thanks, Linda and Laurie. That costume was a real bargain, from e-bay. There's a much better version on Pretty Yoko (theirs has a cap where the dog's ears go thru holes in the cap & the antennae stand up really nicely) but I didn't want to spend $ for another costume. This one is much more comical, I think. He just looks plain silly in it! In the last one his expression says, PLEASE mommy, take this darn thing off! LOL


----------



## Lo01

Amy,
I just saw Biscuit's pictures...how adorable. My wife and I are debating on dressing Hank up for Halloween --
pretty funny given the most recent poll on AKC.org 
We may just fall in under 12% category 

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## Thumper

Amy R. said:


> Yes, this is just so crazy and fun, Karen. Oh gosh, Brady will look so cute I bet, and the kids will get such a boot out of him. Is he still going as a lobster? Yes, the not moving is a problem. And hilarious. They move like they are afraid they will break, lol. And as I said to my husband, this dog thing is way cheaper than therapy, unless, perhaps, you are *Kara*, LOL! Kara, you don't mind my leetle joke, do ya??
> 
> Kara- girl, you are so funny, you always make me laugh. BEEE-iscuit?? That is a riot!ound:
> 
> Oh thanks, Linda and Laurie. That costume was a real bargain, from e-bay. There's a much better version on Pretty Yoko (theirs has a cap where the dog's ears go thru holes in the cap & the antennae stand up really nicely) but I didn't want to spend $ for another costume. This one is much more comical, I think. He just looks plain silly in it! In the last one his expression says, PLEASE mommy, take this darn thing off! LOL


Oh, no...I don't mind the *jab*. I only get annoyed with my husband's monthly complaining about my AmEx bill...he should *know* my pattern quite well by now, don't you agree? Haha.

How can you not call him BEEEE-scuit when he's wearing that? ound:

Gucci does the "freeze", too. Until she figures out she can walk. haha. I just had to take her playboy "miss march" shirt off of her because our office is SO hot today. She was happy about that.

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Biscuit looks so cute in his costume. I got Kodi a similar one, but instead of a hat, it is a headband. The problem is Shelby keeps trying to rip it off his head. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Karen, it is good that Brady wont move inhis costume, then we can get some good pics. We are gonna have 12 dogs who wont move!!ound: We will have to dress them all next to each other so we can get a group shot


----------



## mintchip

Amy R. said:


> Here is Biscuit in his bee costume. He has decided it's okay to move in it, so we're all ready to trick or treat  In a way he looks more like a Bar Mitzvah boy than a bee, with the hat on, lol ! ound:


Great pictures!!!
Hopefully we will "B" meeting you and Biscuit soon at a playdate! 
I'll check today available dates at our school yard for another playdate. October was completely booked but maybe another date will be open (and NO rain!)
Have a good visit with your MIL
Sally


----------



## Missy

ha ha hahahahah ha Biscuit does look like he is wearing a yumakah (sp? sorry I am very bad even though I am part of the tribe) especially in the middle picture.


----------



## Leslie

Amy~ I wasn't even thinking of dressing the pups in costume. I figure about all I can do, once they're both here, is survive each day ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Amy- I *love* Biscuit in his Bee costume! He is just too darling! You have got to take him trick or treating. I'm impressed with all those whose Havs will wear something on their head. I can get Maddie into her pumpkin costume, but I had to find one without a headpiece. If I put anything on her head, it lasts a fraction of a second, then becomes a toy to shred.


----------



## Laurief

wrap some pee pee pads around them, and say they are going as babies!! I am sure you will be SO busy Leslie - but so blessed too!!


----------



## Amy R.

Thanks, guys! Too kind for words.

Actually Jeanne and Michelle, B hates anything on his head. I think they all do. He just stood still for a few seconds for the camera. Yes, Karen, there IS def. an advantage in a dog who won't move, great pix!

Oh, thanks, Sally. And thanks for trying to revive the playdate I messed up. Hoping we can all get together in Nov. I would love to meet everyone of you---such a great group.

Missy, I guess it is yarmulke (Yiddish?) or the Hebrew word is a whole lot easier, kipa! As a person who converted, I've gotta be on top of these things, lol ! It's always the converts who know more, right? LOL


----------



## Amy R.

Leslie, I know, I know. Tori looks very Halloween as is, with that glossy black coat.


----------



## Amy R.

'Lo, I never imagined I would do such a thing as dress a dog in a costume. This forum is like a guilty pleasure, and a vortex, you get sucked in, LOL! But I totally understand NOT doing it. Clearly, I've got too much time on my hands. . . . :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Leslie--
little Tori would look so cute in a trick or treat bucket!Then post it here as her costume and in the Oct.challenge!Kill two birds with one stone!:becky:

Ok--just humor us!:laugh:


----------



## Laurief

Leslie - you are gettin tips from the photography queen - that is a really cute idea!! 

Amy, I laugh at your statement!! So true, I never thought I would have a dog, none the less 3, and then buy clothes for them????? Lookout seats??? doggles????Halloween costumes??? And now I am thinking about a stoller I REALLY got sucked in to the vortex!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Laurie, too true, ha ha ha.


----------



## ama0722

forum vortex... I like that! I think he looks like an adorable little honey bee!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie

Julie said:


> Leslie--
> little Tori would look so cute in a trick or treat bucket!Then post it here as her costume and in the Oct.challenge!Kill two birds with one stone!:becky:
> 
> Ok--just humor us!:laugh:


That could be cute, Julie. I'll have to see what I can borrow from my grandkids... :biggrin1: Then, of course, I have to try to get a shot that looks like more than just a "black blob" sitting in a bucket ound:

I'll do my best!


----------



## mckennasedona

Amy, Biscuit looks adorable as a bee. All of the pups in costumes are cute. I'm pretty sure my girls would immediately start trying to chew them off of themselves or each other. 

Susan


----------



## mintchip

Amy -You didn't mess anything up!
Sally



Amy R. said:


> Thanks, guys! Too kind for words.
> 
> Actually Jeanne and Michelle, B hates anything on his head. I think they all do. He just stood still for a few seconds for the camera. Yes, Karen, there IS def. an advantage in a dog who won't move, great pix!
> 
> Oh, thanks, Sally. And thanks for trying to revive the playdate I messed up. Hoping we can all get together in Nov. I would love to meet everyone of you---such a great group.
> 
> Missy, I guess it is yarmulke (Yiddish?) or the Hebrew word is a whole lot easier, kipa! As a person who converted, I've gotta be on top of these things, lol ! It's always the converts who know more, right? LOL


----------



## KarenG

*Hi, it's me, Annie B again*

Hi,

It's me, Annie B again. My Mom has been getting me ready for Halloween. Aren't I scary-cute? I can't wait to go out and collect all those treats! But Mom says she gets all the chocolate ones. No fair, I say!

Here is my friend Lacey and her friend, T'Ana. They are going to be Geisha's. I guess that makes Lacey a Geisha-nese, but I am not sure about T'Ana. We loooooove Halloween!

Love Annie and Lacey and T'Ana


----------



## lfung5

Very cute pictures!


----------



## Brady's mom

They look great!!!


----------



## irnfit

Oh, how cute they are. Lacey looks like she's laughing.


----------



## Missy

awwwww.


----------



## Lina

Oh, I love the Geishas! How cute! And what an adorable witch! 

I forgot to bring my costume to the NJ play date since I was so out of it. BUT it's not really a costume... it's just a sweater I knitted with a big jack o' lantern in the middle. It's my own design (and my first doggy sweater ever) and didn't fit him quite the way I wanted it to, but I still think it looks cute!  Sorry the pictures aren't so great... it was hard to get a good pic of it, though Kubrick didn't mind having it on at all. He was walking around in it and even went to sleep in it, as you can see in the last pic.


----------



## KarenG

*Great sweater!*

What a great sweater! And the pictures are adorable. He looks sooooooooo cute!

Karen


----------



## lfung5

Lina,
He looks great in that sweater. What a talent you have! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurief

Lina, I cant believe that after that long day, that you were able to take the time to take & post pics!! He looks adorable , I am very impressed! I love that boy!!


----------



## Lola

I love the sweater!!! You are very talented!


----------



## Thumper

Lina!

SOOOO cute!  I love the sweater you knitted. Adorable!

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

Lina, that is so cute! I am so smitten with Kubrick. He is so handsome and so much fun!


----------



## Amy R.

Love that sweater, Lina. You are very creative. Kubrick is such a cutie, you just want to hug him !! I also recently saw those pix you took in Central Park and some videos you made earlier. I love his little personality and coloring. He's like caramel, with that yummy burnt part. My favorite thing!


----------



## Laurief

Amy, you should see him in person. He is magnificent!! Not only gorgeous coloring but a sweetheart too!! Lina better watch out for him at the dog park, someone might snatch him. - hmmmm :spy: I gotta find out which one she goes to. hmmmm DH really liked Kubrick too hmmm.....


----------



## Lina

You guys are so sweet! I am completely smitten with Kubrick as well and I think Laurie is right... he is much better in person. I don't think he photographs as good as he looks... he's not photogenic like Quincy! 

Laurie, I keep a real close eye on Kubrick at the dog park... I'm not sure you would be able to get away with it. LOL.


----------



## Laurief

You know Lina, I could always take Kubrick off your hands while you are trying to get better!!! I will take him for a walk or something??! Did you see that I got him off he hook for not having a costume?


----------



## Julie

Watch out Lina-----Laurie's a smooth talker.......ound:
Better send Kubrick here to me instead!ound:


----------



## Julie

KarenG said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's me, Annie B again. My Mom has been getting me ready for Halloween. Aren't I scary-cute? I can't wait to go out and collect all those treats! But Mom says she gets all the chocolate ones. No fair, I say!
> 
> Here is my friend Lacey and her friend, T'Ana. They are going to be Geisha's. I guess that makes Lacey a Geisha-nese, but I am not sure about T'Ana. We loooooove Halloween!
> 
> Love Annie and Lacey and T'Ana


Cute pictures!Boy that's a tiny little thing that Lil"Geisha girl......


----------



## Julie

Love the sweater Lina----I keep finding myself going backwards on the thread and finding things I missed!:brick:

I can not knit at all!I do crochet though......


----------



## mintchip

Kubrick love your sweater 
Quincy love your avatar photo*:whoo: *


----------



## Amy R.

Laurie, you are so funny. The plot thickens!


----------



## Laurief

I am gonna get that beauty by hook or crook!!


----------



## Lina

Laurie, Kubrick sure appreciated you getting him off the hook for not having a costume on. After all, he is a celebrity. LOL.

And I would love for you to come and take him on a walk but an hour each way on the train might not be all that plausible... or would you just take him and run? Laurie the famous dog napper? hmmm..... :spy:


----------



## Lina

Julie, I'm onto you and your sly ways. :spy:

You know, I just noticed I've been using the :spy: icon a lot lately... you all are making me paranoid! ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Lina- Kubrick looks adorable in his sweater. Its a good thing you don't live in California. I'd be tempted to come visit you and *accidentally* put him in my purse when I left. :biggrin1: He is a definite cutie!


----------



## dschles

From today's Chicago Tribune. I believe the spike in sales is probably due to this group. 

Pumpkin suits popular for pooches
Pet costume sales a fast-growing segment
BY SANDRA M. JONES 
October 20, 2007 
Halloween is going to the dogs.

Want to dress up Fifi as Princess Leia from "Star Wars?" You can do it at Target for $9.99. Is Duke eager to be a superhero? Amazon has a dashing superman costume for $19.99.

What is known in the pet trade as "humanizing accessories" are the fastest growing category in the $41 billion U.S. pet market, according to the American Pet Products Manufacturers Association. No wonder stores are stuffing their shelves like never before with dress-up for dogs. 
Wal-Mart Stores Inc., the world's largest retailer, said sales of pet clothing and costumes have risen "tremendously in the past few years," according to Mia Masten, regional director of corporate affairs for Wal-Mart in the Midwest. Its top selling dog costumes for Halloween: a princess, a witch and Dracula, she said.

About 7 percent of dog owners plan to purchase a Halloween costume for their pet this year, up from 4 percent in 2004, according to the Greenwich, Conn.-based pet trade group's annual national pet owners survey.

The National Retail Federation, a Washington-based retail trade group, put the figure higher, at 11 percent of U.S. households. The group ranked devils, pumpkins, witches, princesses and angels as the most popular costumes.


----------



## Julie

Lina----:laugh::dance:ound::laugh::dance:ound:

:spy:Watchout for Auntie Julie:spy:


----------



## Julie

dschles said:


> From today's Chicago Tribune. I believe the spike in sales is probably due to this group.
> 
> Pumpkin suits popular for pooches
> Pet costume sales a fast-growing segment
> BY SANDRA M. JONES
> October 20, 2007
> Halloween is going to the dogs.
> 
> Want to dress up Fifi as Princess Leia from "Star Wars?" You can do it at Target for $9.99. Is Duke eager to be a superhero? Amazon has a dashing superman costume for $19.99.
> 
> What is known in the pet trade as "humanizing accessories" are the fastest growing category in the $41 billion U.S. pet market, according to the American Pet Products Manufacturers Association. No wonder stores are stuffing their shelves like never before with dress-up for dogs.
> Wal-Mart Stores Inc., the world's largest retailer, said sales of pet clothing and costumes have risen "tremendously in the past few years," according to Mia Masten, regional director of corporate affairs for Wal-Mart in the Midwest. Its top selling dog costumes for Halloween: a princess, a witch and Dracula, she said.
> 
> About 7 percent of dog owners plan to purchase a Halloween costume for their pet this year, up from 4 percent in 2004, according to the Greenwich, Conn.-based pet trade group's annual national pet owners survey.
> 
> The National Retail Federation, a Washington-based retail trade group, put the figure higher, at 11 percent of U.S. households. The group ranked devils, pumpkins, witches, princesses and angels as the most popular costumes.


This is very interesting.....the rise is probably due to Laurie's playdate and our Halloween costume thread!ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

Lina,
I am getting concerned for Kubrick. You know, with all these people trying to steal him and all. I think you should come and leave him with me for a while so he can be protected by Brady:biggrin1:. Yes, this would definately be the safest place for him. No worries, you can come and visit him anytime.


----------



## Sissygirl

I posted on another thread but here is Sis in her halloween costume.
She was a witch. She didn't like the hat.


----------



## Thumper

She looks so cute! Gucci wouldn't wear her hat either, actually...it was "too tight". I should've replaced the elastic on it and fit it "correctly", but I didn't think about it until we were out the door. 

I also posted Gucci's in the Gallery and Petsmart thread, but here she is:

Kara


----------



## havaluv

Aaaww...Sissy is such a cutie pie. Nope, I can tell she's not liking that hat. If she only knew how cute she looked in it!


----------



## Sissygirl

Gucci's a cutie pie! She knew she looked like a million bucks!!


----------



## havaluv

Kara that hat is priceless!!! :yo:


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

Did you make the hat? I know the sequins - but the hat itself?

Hey - I'm at 500 posts!!!! I am still not a yakker yet, tho!


----------



## Thumper

No, I didn't make the hat. I found it on ebay, plain white cowboy hat. I think I paid around $10? plus shipping..or something like that? I added the sequin and star.

I need to cut off the elastic and put a longer/better/softer one on it...she *hated* the had, so I had the barette as a "back up plan" incase she kept flippin' it off.

Thanks, Shelly and Marie! :kiss:
Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Awwww, I just saw Annie B and Kubrick. 

Lina you are very talented to knit a pumpkin sweater! Cool!


----------



## Leslie

I'm so totally enjoying these wonderful pics. You all are so creative! And Kara... only one word comes to mind... WOW!


----------



## Amy R.

Wow, that is spectacular, Kara. So much detail. You could be a costume designer, professionally.

Sissy looks so sweet!!


----------



## Poornima

All furbabies are looking so cute! 

Amy, Biscuit is adorable in Bee costume. Lina, loved Kubrick's sweater, you are so talented. Kara, Gucci looks so cute. Her fabulolus contume looks like a lot of labor of love. How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## Thumper

Thanks! Alot longer than I thought it would. Probably around 12 hours? split over a week. Maybe longer? I had to hand sew most of it due to the sequins and small spaces and slippery satin. I'd do it all over again, though! Its fun to me 

What's funny..is a lady at Petsmart last night wanted to hire me to make her dog a custom costume! (she was BEGGING)lol I gave her my card and told her to call me in early Sept. lol, we'll see if she does 

Kara


----------



## Amy R.

And a new career is launched! You are a Renaissance woman, Kara!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, that's funny Kara. Did she have a costume in mind or is she expecting you to handle the whole creativity/imagination side too?


----------



## Brady's mom

Sissy and Gucci look great! Kara, you are just too much with that costume. It is quite impressive. Are your kids that well dressed for Halloween?


----------



## Lola

Those are amazing costumes on both dogs.


----------



## Thumper

> Are your kids that well dressed for Halloween?


A big *NO*  But that's not from lack of trying and 'offering', I've been asking them what they want to be, but at 18, 15, and 12 they are "too big" to dress up (even for a few parties they've been invited to!) Brats!
But yet, they (atleast the 12 and 15 yo) will probably want to go trick or treat and throw on an old mask from years past. I even tried to get them to pick patterns or come up w/ an idea. Nothing.

I would sew for my stepkids, they are younger, but their mom would never allow that.

I guess I'll have to wait for Grandchildren 



> Did she have a costume in mind or is she expecting you to handle the whole creativity/imagination side too?


Gosh, I don't know! lol, I'd hope she has an idea! I don't think I would do that full time as a job, but a few stuff here and there is fine. I do alot of sewing for my kids' schools drama clubs and choir, etc. I also sew blankets for charity and take them to the children's ward at the hospital for Operation Smile. So...between all that, I'm pretty booked! lol Oh, and then I have an occasional friend that needs a sewing favor (usually kid related)

Kara


----------



## Lola

Kara,
You are lucky to be a sewer.I used to sew all the time but menopause took away my concentration. I have 3 machines and a serger all going to waste. I have made a few dog crate pillows for Lola and Maggie recently. The costume looked so cute that I am inspired to start again.


----------



## Thumper

Lola said:


> Kara,
> You are lucky to be a sewer.I used to sew all the time but menopause took away my concentration. I have 3 machines and a serger all going to waste. I have made a few dog crate pillows for Lola and Maggie recently. The costume looked so cute that I am inspired to start again.


You should  I find it relaxing. Even if you are sewing very simple things like blankets or placemats it keeps you busy and in the 'zone' (artistic zone, lol) I am going to start the quilt block here soon. I hope it makes the cut! 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Great costume Kara!What a beautiful job!:whoo:

Sissy looks real cute in her costume too--but don't tell her she isn't very scary in her witch costume--just adorable!:becky:


----------



## marjrc

Great costumes for Sissy and Gucci!! Way to go gals! 
I think dressing up a girl Hav is so much more fun than a boy Hav! lol Kinda like when I finally got a girl after having 2 boys.... there are LOADS of things you can buy for a girl. lol

Love all the pics - keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

mckennasedona said:


> Jan suggested Kool-Aid. That's a great idea but Kara mentioned that it might take some time to get rid of. Not that I'd mind a pink Hav for awhile but Hubby might have an issue with it. I wonder if it's sticky since it contains sugar. Jan also mentioned some Chris Christiansen rinse out colors that might work.
> 
> Anyone else have any suggestions?
> 
> Susan


I have an even better idea for you this time Susan! Walgreens has a spray in Halloween hair color in several different strong colors. Just ask hubby...he had BRIGHT red Bozo hair the other day when I got trigger happy with it in the store. I tried to fix it with the silver spray, but over the red it turned pink. It's a good thing my husband has a good sense of humor. He needs it living with me :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> I do alot of sewing for my kids' schools drama clubs and choir, etc. I also sew blankets for charity and take them to the children's ward at the hospital for Operation Smile. So...between all that, I'm pretty booked! lol Oh, and then I have an occasional friend that needs a sewing favor (usually kid related)
> 
> Kara


Awwwwww, you go girl!! How cool is that! :first:


----------



## JASHavanese

Brady's mom said:


> Here is a preview of Brady in his Lobster costume. He was not much of a fan, but DH and I had a good laugh.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

ama0722 said:


> Karen,
> That is so adorable! I tried a Lobster costume on my maltese cause she is long and skinny but she hated. She LOVES to dress up but lets just say we are not trick or treating in a lobster costume this year!
> 
> Last year, I found a cow costume for Dora but they didn't have it in her size. I am still on the lookout for 2 new costumes though!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, I was laughing so hard I spit my gum out...bubble and all. Darn, it was just right for blowing big bubbles too. Tooooooooo cute!


----------



## JASHavanese

Laurief said:


> Since Marj has promised me that this will not be the October challenge - I finally took pics of my guys in their costumes. I was unable to get them all on at the same time, and them keeping them on - as DH is watching football, so they are individual.
> Lily is our Princess - which is what she really is in our house!!
> Lexi is our Angel = Exactly what she is!!!
> And Logan is our little Stinker - he is such a stinker!!!!


ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is Heidi giving Gucci a run for her money.....
tee hee heeeound:ound:ound:


----------



## Thumper

OH CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!!!!

Gucci will just have to **hang her head in shame**...she can't compete with Heidi's tinee-tiny-puppy-costume! Gosh, I bet it is about the size of my palm! LOL 

She's a darling little cheerleader! 

Kara


----------



## Lina

Oh look at little Heidi in her cheerleader outfit! And that big belly hanging out is way too cute. LOL.


----------



## Julie

Oh my goodness--------Katie that is so cute!Look at Heidi as a cheerleader!:kiss:I love the little fat belly hanging out.......adorable!!!:becky:


----------



## Laurief

Katie, I just keep falling more and more in love with that belly girl!!


----------



## Leslie

Cute, cute, cute!!! Katie, that's one "sexy" girl you've got there ound:


----------



## Janet Zee

OMG, Heidi is so so adorable and that chubby belly. Lots of belly kisses.


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie, that is too cute. Is it a Barbie outfit? I can't tell if Heidi is too thrilled with it though from the look on her face. 

Susan


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Susan~
It's acutally an outfit from one of my daughters stuffed bears~ it *barely* fit Heidi....and no, she wasn't too thrilled with it.  I guess we will have to leave her home when we go trick-or-treating....LOL~!


----------



## Brady's mom

Katie,
That is too cute. The belly is just adorable!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I love all the Halloween costume pics, but Heidi wins first place in my book! Her fat little tummy hanging out of the cheerleader costume is way too cute!


----------



## Jane

Katie, 

That is the CUTEST Halloween costume I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Judy A

When I was in Dayton last weekend taking Zoey back to my daughter, we went to a doggy costume parade.....the second place winner was a boy dressed as a jockey with his miniature pincher dressed as the horse. It was hysterical!! They were wearing real looking jockey silks and everything. The winners were five dogs dressed as the characters in the Wizard of Oz...the cowardly lion was the cutest! I love all these pictures....I wish I'd taken some in Dayton.


----------



## Leeann

While I was at Agility last the owner of my boys day care & training center was having way to much fun with Monte. She dressed my boy up as a lobster. The best part was they both got goodie bags full of cookies & treats to bring home.


----------



## Laurief

Love the lobster!! He is a cutie


----------



## Lina

hahaha! Monte does not look happy to be a lobster! But he does look very cute.


----------



## Julie

That's funny Leeann!How cute!


----------



## marjrc

LOL Poor, poor Monte. He looks kinda crabby. Or is that lobstery?? LMBO


----------



## irnfit

We had a HappyHalloween. I live across the street from an elementary school and for Halloween, they have a parade. So, I dressed Kodi and Shelby in their costumes, and we joined in. The school kids thought it was great, but the teachers were even happier.

I had to post this because of Kodi's expression. Shelby had a cheerleader costume, but this is her resting after the parade.


----------



## irnfit

Just one more of my sweet boy


----------



## Gableshavs

I still can't figure this photo stuff out so I put Blossom dressed up for the Tropical Havanese Club Halloween bash on my Avitar. She was definately the party girl. She has on her bat wing collar.
Her T-shirt said "Happy Howlawean"


----------



## good buddy

Blossom looks great in her costume! You gotta figure out how to post pics!! We wanna see her bigger! 

Michele, You probably made those kids' day! How fun to do the parade and have some doggies join you!

We went trick or treating last night and Rufus wore his costume and made the rounds with us. He did so well! I am constantly amazed at how comfortable he is in any situation. With the crowds and all kinds of people in crazy costumes and strobe lights and freaky music and he wasn't bothered one bit. We saw a few other dogs out in costume too and some were friendly and some were not quite so friendly...but Rufus knows when to stand down. eace:


----------



## Cheryl

I have loved these pictures and am so jealous of how your dogs will pose for pictures. Below is my Halloween photo. Brutus thought that Roxie looked so yummie as a hotdog that he kept trying to eat her. When I took her away, he decided that the hotdog with ketchup was the next best thing!!!


----------



## havjump

Blossom is just as cute in person as her photo!! 
Miss cutie seen here at the THC, Halloween Party.


----------



## Laurief

My goodness, Blossom has the sweetest looking face!!


----------



## Lina

What a cutie that Blossom is! That's a great shot!


----------



## Gableshavs

Thanks Anna for the wonderful photo of our Blossom, she's such a hoot, lives up to her nickname "the cuteness." The young lady in the photo carried her the entire party. Yes, it was love at first kiss when Blossom put her paws on her back and kissed her ear during the group photo. We hope to see you guys in Brooksville on the 10th.
Paula


----------



## irnfit

Blossom is a cute one. She looks very sweet.


----------



## ama0722

Blossom looks like a little lover!

BTW, I went to Target today and their left over Halloween costumes were 50% off. I picked up a few fun hats for the girls to wear 

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

Thats a great idea, I am guessing we could get some cheap costumes for next year!


----------



## marjrc

Oh my! Michele, that is such a funny look on Kodi!! lol What cute pics. I would have loved to take part in a parade with kids. I'm sure they loved it!

Cheryl, that is too funny! lol 

Blossom looks like such a happy puppy! What a sweet, sweet face.


----------



## dboudreau

Such great costumes and great imaginations. Wonderful

Here are a couple of pictures DH took before we went out "Trick or Treating". The Kids thought Sam needed a treat bag too.


----------



## Lina

I love Sam's power ranger costume. And your kids look adorable! Great hoto:!


----------



## irnfit

Debbie, all of your babies are so cute! Love their costumes.


----------



## CinnCinn

Remember Halloween 2007? Here's a reminder.

What are your costume plans for this year??


----------



## casperkeep

I just bought Betzie's costume while I was at the national. She is going to be Tinker Bell. It is sooo cute on her. I will have to look into what Jillee is going to be. Last year she was a jail bird this mmmmm not sure!!!


----------



## CinnCinn

Can't wait to see pictures of Tinker Bell. How cute!!

I have no ideas yet for the boys. Last year, I ordered costumes on-line and was horribly off on their sizes. I'll start checkin' out the local dog stores this week.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh goodness, this is coming up so quickly and I don't have a clue. Our local club has a Halloween parade for the dogs at one of the local shows, so I should be thinking about this...


----------



## good buddy

Ohhh I just spent some time looking around and there are some cute costumes out there! Does anyone else find Hav's hard to fit? I just measured Rufus's nice full chest and it eeked me right out of the costume I wanted! *note to self..hide his barbells!


----------



## CapotesMom

...sorry this took so long..just now got them uploaded on my computer.. but here's Taylor and Capote for halloween!!


----------



## Brady's mom

They look great!!!


----------



## boo2352

Here's MacGyver as Spiderman. He loved helping to hand out the candy!


----------



## dotndani

*Here's Duncan...........*

Better late than never huh???


----------



## PennyPoco

*Halloween pics*

Hi everyone!

Here are two photos of Penny in the Dragon costume I made for her.

Penny is a wonderful Havanese. I enjoy reading the posts here because I recognize in her the behaviors you all describe about your Havs!

P.S. We originally had two Havanese littermates, but after 3 months, we asked the breeder to take back one of them because the sibling bonding was impossible to deal with. Very tough decision! But ultimately, this was the best thing to do for their own best interests. Poco was very quickly adopted by a loving family. Oh I do miss him though!

Happy Havanese,

Alice


----------



## havaluv

Oh Alice...I just posted on the gallery pics before I saw this. OMG! Penny looks so darling in this costume. You did a great job making it, it even looks comfortable! No wonder it fits so well! I especially love the tail!!!!


----------



## PennyPoco

Thank you for your comments. I enjoy sewing, but I've never fitted a dog before! I had to make a test garment first to determine the necessary adjustments. I had to shorten the front leg length and shorten the chest. The long tail, however, was my creation. I just thought it would look cute to add a tail with "spikes" and then her fluffy white plume would extend out the end. She was such a good little model. So patient while I tried on the test outfit and very cooperative getting in and out of it. She can even go for a walk and do her business just fine while wearing it.


----------



## taylor320

*Halloween*

Here is Taylor on Halloween!


----------

